# sometimes it's a good idea to weigh yourself...



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

The last time I was weighed was last April. I was 227 then. I haven't dieted, I sort of started exercising by walking the block to work (can't do that anymore). I assumed I was still well over 220, but when I was weighed last week, I topped out at 165. I haven't been that light since at least 2004. I'm down to a size 14, something I never thought I'd be able to squeeze into again.

So tell me-how do you drop 50lb without noticing at all?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! Keep up the good work


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh that is great!!!! Congratulations! Exercise is SO good for you in so many ways!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing, keep walking even if you can only go for a quick one! Great job


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That is great! Sometimes it only takes a little change to do allot. I don't dare step on the scales right now its just depressing. I've yo-yoed the last eight years so much. Guess thats what depression does for you.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Mixed bag --- awesome!!!!

xymenah -- don't beat yourself up -- it ain't easy! Depression is awful, and antidpressants all make you gain weight.....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've gained close to 10lb a year on average since I was 12. I've never actually lost weight before, with the exception of 30lb I lost in the first trimester of pregnancy (kept it off-I was roughly 250 at the time). My goal was 90-100lb, and if this keeps up I may manage to lose it by the end of this year.

At the moment my goal is to start biking the 5 miles to work this summer. My Marine friend wants me to start running with him, but I just don't see that going over too well...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good for you! I bet that was exciting when you realized how much you lost!! :hi5:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I was absolutely convinced the scale was broken. Far as I could tell just by looking, I was sure I was still well over 200.

Fitting into size 14s kind of made it sink in, though. I knew I was losing something, my work pants needed a belt all the time, but I figured 10lb or so could do that.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yay! Congratulations! I have always believed that too much weighing is a bad thing. People obsess over a pound or two. The way you did it was so much healthier. And what a happy surprise! Congratulations again! You should be very happy and proud.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TheMixedBag said:


> So tell me-how do you drop 50lb without noticing at all?


Actually it isn't all that difficult. The key is to stay busy, not weigh yourself, and not obsess about your weight. If this sounds flippant I'm sorry - I'm actually quite serious. Congratulations!!! :fireworks: :fireworks:

PS Thanks for giving me a good reason to use that little fireworks emoticon. I've been wanting to try it out but it always seemed inappropriate until now.


----------

